# Serpae Tetra Don't Like Omega1 First Flakes



## MisfitFly (Jul 31, 2013)

I have had the Tetra for about 10 days now, been feeding them API Greens Flakes, Blood Worms, and tubifex which they eat with no problem (especially the blood worms). I also purchased Omega One First Flakes (because it claims to stimulate appetite) well, they swim up to it and then turn away, maybe some of them eat a little. I was under the impression that Omega One was the good stuff. Claims to be "Highest Quality Seafood Ingredients". 

Ingredients: Whole Salmon, Black Cod, Halibut, Whole Herring, Seafood Mix (Wholl Krill, Whole Shrimp, Squid, and Clams), Wheat Flour etc


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Any fish that gets bloodworms often, may turn up his nose to flakes.


----------



## MisfitFly (Jul 31, 2013)

That's probably true. However, they eat the greens flakes and I have only given them the blood worms a few times. Also, I have had the Omega One from day one, just got blood worms a few days.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

That is interesting I have never tried Omega One, do you have other fish in the tank, and do they eat it?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

If you really really want them to eat a particular food, just withhold everything else and only offer THAT food for several days. They'll eventually eat it. Those aren't picky fish.


----------



## MisfitFly (Jul 31, 2013)

The Cories eat it. The Tetra wil eat it sparingly after its been on the gravel awhile. Its not a question of me wanting to make them eat it. I simply want to feed them the best quality and variety of food available to me locally. I found it amusingly ironic that his particular food claims to enhance appetite and my fish dont really want it. I was also curious to see if anyone else used this food before with similar results. plus I paid like $10 for it and I checked the ingredients which also look pretty good.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

MisfitFly said:


> The Cories eat it. The Tetra wil eat it sparingly after its been on the gravel awhile. Its not a question of me wanting to make them eat it. I simply want to feed them the best quality and variety of food available to me locally. I found it amusingly ironic that his particular food claims to enhance appetite and my fish dont really want it. I was also curious to see if anyone else used this food before with similar results. plus I paid like $10 for it and I checked the ingredients which also look pretty good.


Some fish just aren't into the latest trends it seems. ) 

It's likely the Omega flakes very good food. I feed a mix that contains a couple different kinds of Omega One pellets and my fish are well conditioned and have remained disease free. One of the pellets is an algae product and I bet I had to offer it more than a dozen times before I saw my newest blenny finally take a bite. Gradually he's grown accustomed to it and now he accepts it readily. Still...it's just a pellet and I feel he deserves better so I ordered him a frozen algae blend just today. As far as an appetite simulator goes...hmm...I've fed a lot of fish and no matter how good the food, flakes wouldn't ever be my "go to" product for poor/fussy eaters. That said, I've not used the Omega One flakes yet.

Give it some more time...I bet they'll start to like it. Have you told them how much it cost?


----------



## MisfitFly (Jul 31, 2013)

I live in a rural area and have to drive 30 minutes just to get to Petsmart. I bought mostly Omega One products ( shrimp pellets, blood worms, tubifex, and the first flakes)because they appeared to be the best quality available at that store. I did by the API Greens ( which they like) because it was on sale and I was trying to get a variety of food. I wonder if the Omega 1 has too strong of a scent for them or maybe it's because they are young fish. anyway I will continue to feed it to them in moderation.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Too funny, can't say I've ever had a fish that turned it's nose up to any food. Didn't know that if fish were fed blood worms that they will get picky. Thanks for the info.


----------



## silvergourami1 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a school of em and they eat everything I throw at em. They even luv smelt-cheap substitute and it's fresh. If they don't like it just opt for something else. 

Even though they can be semi-aggressive I still luv my lil fake piranha's. All my fish luv aqueon fish flakes...they go nut's over it!! the serpae dart to the surface and look as if to leap out LOL!!


----------

